# Getjar?



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

So I see from some posts you can get good things fro getjar. How are folks setting this up? The website does not allow me to enter in a device that works and I cant get the apk to install. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

it works fine here


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Once I changed my user agent back to android it worked. Sorry for the dumb question thoughtbi had already changed it back prior. Thanks though once you said it worked for you it clicked what I might be doing wrong.

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

glad you got it working.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

What device do you register with for getjar? I see a very limited selection for HP. I see my HP Zeen (LOL) which I didn't even know could load apps via getjar but no Touchpad.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Install the android app and i dont think it will ask you for a device name (if it does, there should be an option similar to "not listed" or something)


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool. Got it and loaded tapatalk. (Free vs $2.99)

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

